# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  love bugs.....safe to use?

## froggymatt

hi y'all.....does anyone know if love bugs are ok to use as a feeder for cuban treefrogs? :AR15:

----------


## Kreamcheese

From what I've searched I see that they can be harmful. This says they are bad but doesn't elaborate. Don't risk it though.

http://www.pollywogsworldoffrogs.com...g-feeding.html

----------

